# Problem mit Notebook Acer Aspire 5738G



## T0x1cBaSs (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage und ob euch vll. eine Lösung dazu einfällt.

Vor kurzem habe ich mir das Notebook Acer Aspire 5738G gekauft.
Von Werk aus war Vista Home Premium 32 Bit vorinstalliert.
Da das Notebook 4 GB DDR3 Ram hat, wollte ich ein 64 Bit Betriebssystem hochmachen. Da ich bereits gute Erfahrungen mit Windows 7 RC 64 Bit gemacht habe, hab ich das auch gleich anstatt dem Vista installiert.
So jetzt zu meinen Problem; wenn ich z.B. eine Datei auf den Desktop runterlade, einen Neuen Ordner erstelle oder ähnliches, aktualisiert sich der Desktop nicht von alleine. Erst mit Rechtsklick und Aktualisieren funktioniert es. Gefunden hab ich nur 2 Updates von Microsoft für Vista 32 und Vista 64 Bit die dieses Problem beheben sollen. Beide bekomm ich unter Windows 7 64 Bit nicht zum laufen. Auch einen Kompatiblitätsmodus gibt es bei den Update-Datein nicht. 
So jetzt folgt Problem Nummer 2. Auch mein Laufwerk aktualisiert sich nicht von alleine (auch wenn ich auf aktualisieren klicke ändert sich nichts).
Ein Beispiel: Ich starte den Laptop, lege eine DVD_1 ein diese läuft wunderbar, auch der Autostart usw. klappt. Jetzt möchte ich eine DVD_2 reinmachen, der Autostart öffnet sich (wenn ich ihn benutze passiert nichts), im Arbeitsplatz (bei Windows 7 "Computer") steht dann immernoch das Symbol von DVD_1 drin und das ändert sich auch nicht. Allerdings kann ich rechtsklick auf das Laufwerk machen und auf "Öffnen" klicken, dann kann ich auf die Daten zugreifen.
Das 3. Problem ist, wenn ich z.B. eine DVD_1 nach dem Start des Laptops einlege, benutze, ausführe, usw. und danach den Laptop ausschalte (manuell per Start [Windows Zeichen] und auf Herunterfahren oder Neustarten klicke), macht er das auch ohne Probleme. Wenn ich allerdings eine DVD_2 eingelegt habe hängt sich der Laptop bei dem Bild "Abmelden" auf. Dann hilft nur noch das Stromkabel zu ziehen und den Akku kurz zu entfernen.

Ich habe folgendes Laufwerk: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GT20N

Treiber hab ich soweit runter geladen und Installiert, außer für LAN und das Laufwerk. (da ich für diese keine Treiber für 64 Bit gefunden habe)

Ich hoffe das Ihr mir irgendwie weiterhelfen könnt. Ich freu mich schon auf eure Antworten.

MfG T0x1cBaSs


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2009)

haste denn auch schon windowsupdates gezogen? kann es vlt. sein, dass ne firewall oder ein virensacanner schuld sind?


----------



## T0x1cBaSs (26. Juli 2009)

Updates hab ich alle gedownloadet und installiert. Als Antivirenprogramm hab ich Kaspersky Internet Security 2009, dabei gabs bis jez auch noch nie Komplikationen und auch wenn ich Kaspersky ausschalte, bleiben die genannten Probleme bestehen. Trotzdem Danke für die Unterstützung. Vielleicht fällt euch noch irgendetwas ein. 
Was mir selbst noch aufgefallen ist, das beim Arbeitsplatz also beim "Computer" bei dem Laufwerk das Dateiformat UDF steht, auch wenn ich die DVD's wechsel. Ist das normal?


EDIT: Problem 1 und 2 wurden durch ein optionales Windows Update behoben. Problem 3 besteht weiterhin und jetzt auch, wenn keine DVD eingelegt ist. Fällt euch dazu etwas ein, woran das liegen könnte?


----------

